# I got my business license today!



## eric-holmes (May 9, 2011)

It was a real simple process but it will really make you feel like you are headed down the right path. I already feel like I am head and shoulders above all the other facebook photographers. I got a DBA license. 

Eric Holmes
DBA
Eric Holmes Photography

Next up, business checking account and tax ID stuff.

I feel legit! :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 9, 2011)

Congrats!  Now you can get cheap subscription to magazines like the doctor office


----------



## eric-holmes (May 9, 2011)

Can I really?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 9, 2011)

Yes LOL  Ill ask my wife where she got all the subscriptions.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 9, 2011)

I hope they have photographer magazines on the cheap.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 9, 2011)

Congrats Eric!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 9, 2011)

Nice to see you taking the right steps to building a business, good luck with it.


----------



## e.rose (May 9, 2011)

Congrats! :sillysmi:


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 9, 2011)

It sounds funny, but I believe when you invest time in building a business the right way, you are much more motivated to succeed


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2011)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## kundalini (May 9, 2011)

That's awesome.  Congratz.  Hope all goes well for you.


BTW, when you get a DBA, do you get a badge?







 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## molested_cow (May 9, 2011)

So now you have permission to make money? Sounds rather communist to me haha. Congrats!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 9, 2011)

From what I can gather, I don't need an tax ID number? I answered "no" to all of the following questions.

Do You Need an EIN?


----------



## mwcfarms (May 9, 2011)

Congrats Eric that's a smart move and one that gives you a sense of accomplishment I bet. :hug::


----------



## CCericola (May 9, 2011)

Every state has different rules. Just check with your attny or local sba. For instance, in NJ a dba cannot be used for a sole proprietor, but in your state you can. Some banks set rules as well. For instance a local bank here requires all sole proprietors obtain a separate ein and will not open the account with a Ssn.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 9, 2011)

Funny thing....  after 28 years, it seems I may have to get a business license.

Honestly, I have no idea what a business license is or why one is needed.  I heard on local radio last week my city is considering implementing a business license requirement.  Sounds to me like one more unnecessary intrusion and way to generate some fees.  They're talking about $100/year.  More of a registration than a license.

Go gettem, Eric!

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (May 9, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> From what I can gather, I don't need an tax ID number?



No...  not for the federal government.  As long as you have no employees, you can use your social.

HOWEVER, Arkansas will likely require a retailer's occupational tax number...  for sales tax.

-Pete


----------



## supremespy2 (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Now you have to worry about pricing, contracts and marketing your business. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 10, 2011)

Moving right along. Today I opened up my business checking account.


----------



## Eco (May 10, 2011)

Are you going to look into a general liability policy and maybe workers comp insurance?


----------



## eric-holmes (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't I figure that I need workers comp since I will not have employees. I will be looking into liability insurance however.


----------



## CCericola (May 10, 2011)

The PPA has ok insurance. If you have home owners ins check wih that company. Sometimes you can get better rates with a company you already have a policy with.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

Congrats!!!:salute:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

CCericola said:


> The PPA has ok insurance. If you have home owners ins check wih that company. Sometimes you can get better rates with a company you already have a policy with.


 
Yup! A million dollar umbrella policy was just drop in the bucket added to a home, multiple auto, policy.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I hope they have photographer magazines on the cheap.


 Rangefinder Magazine is free for pros.

http://www.rangefindermag.com/

Subscribe to Rangefinder in Print


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

How do THEY define pro?


----------



## eric-holmes (May 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How do THEY define pro?


 Anyone who completes the survey, like me lol


----------



## j-dogg (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm putting my business together, I'm acquiring mostly lenses and flash and lighting right now, once I get my backdrops and everything is set in the gear department I will be getting the license and insurance as well. I already have a 5D and some L glass and a couple flashes I need some studio lighting, reflectors and backdrops. But the two most expensive purchases are pretty much done, those were the body and the two L lenses I have now.

I hear you on getting away from the facebook photographers, god I thought I was the only one who called them that


----------



## jessography (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I hope they have photographer magazines on the cheap.


 Rangefinder magazine (monthly) is free to studio owners. Apply and let them decide if you qualify: RANGEFINDER Subscription Form

PPA membership incudes indemity insurance and a ton of other benefits.

Visit this other PPA thread. Be sure and read the most recent posts: http://photocamel.com/forum/business-photography/32212-joining-ppa-actually-worth.html


----------

